# Ηχογράφηση Γιάννη Χάρη - Μάρως Κακριδή-Φερράρι στον 9.84



## Leximaniac (Jan 16, 2012)

Βρε παιδιά εχτές είχε εκπομπή ο Γιάννης Χάρης στον 9.84 αλλά δεν την πρόλαβα. Μήπως την έχει ηχογραφήσει κάποιος ή ξέρει πού να πάω να την ακούσω;

Καλή βδομάδα!


----------



## nickel (Jan 16, 2012)

Εδώ στα podcast http://www.athina984.gr/podcast/ δεν βλέπω να έχουν ανεβάσει τίποτα από το σαββατοκύριακο. Αν τους κάνεις μια ευγενική παράκληση να ανέβει το κυριακάτικο «Δημόσια και Ιδιωτικά», θα του κάνουμε ιδιαίτερη προβολή.

http://yannisharis.blogspot.com/2012/01/blog-post_14.html


----------



## sarant (Jan 16, 2012)

Πρόλαβα να ακούσω το τελευταίο 25λεπτο, αλλά λίγο πεινασμένο με άφησε.


----------



## Leximaniac (Jan 16, 2012)

Αντί για τα podcasts πήγα στην ενότητα «Ακούστηκαν στον 9.84» και το βρήκα! Έχει και δυνατότητα λήψης του αρχείου :)

Καλή μας ακρόαση!


----------



## Costas (Jan 17, 2012)

Ώστε η Πάολα (ή ο συντάκτης) πολυτονίστρια με βαρείες στο Lifo; Και ο Σαμαράς έχει υποσχεθεί ότι άμα πάρει την εξουσία θα επαναφέρει το πολυτονικό; Βρε βρε βρε...


----------



## nickel (Jan 17, 2012)

Costas said:


> Ώστε η Πάολα (ή ο συντάκτης) πολυτονίστρια με βαρείες στο Lifo;



http://www.lifo.gr/blogs/fantastic80s/27649

Εφαρμοσμένος σεβασμός στη διαφορετικότητα.





Costas said:


> Και ο Σαμαράς έχει υποσχεθεί ότι άμα πάρει την εξουσία θα επαναφέρει το πολυτονικό; Βρε βρε βρε...



Αν σου πω ότι είναι το λιγότερο που φοβάμαι ότι μπορεί να μας συμβεί;


----------



## Costas (Jan 17, 2012)

Αν μιλάς για τους άλλους φόβους (οικονομία κλπ.), προφανώς. Αν μιλάς για το ότι σκύλος που γαβγίζει δε δαγκώνει, κι αυτό δεκτό, αλλά το πώς γαβγίζει είναι σημείο των καιρών, σε συνδυασμό με τον πολυτονισμό του υπουργείου από τον Γεωργιάδη. Αμ ο Μπαμπινιώτης, που περνώντας από το ένα βιβλίο του στο άλλο γράφει τη 'γλώσσα' με οξεία και τώρα στο τελευταίο του με περισπωμένη; τα δε λεξικά του κλπ. που είναι για τη μαζική αγορά όπου βγαίνει το χρήμα, σε μονοτονικό; Ωραίος ΔΑΣΚΑΛΟΣ!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 17, 2012)

Costas said:


> [...]περνώντας από το ένα βιβλίο του στο άλλο γράφει τη 'γλώσσα' με οξεία και τώρα στο τελευταίο του με περισπωμένη; τα δε λεξικά του κλπ. που είναι για τη μαζική αγορά όπου βγαίνει το χρήμα, σε μονοτονικό; Ωραίος ΔΑΣΚΑΛΟΣ![...]



Ο ένας, αποφασίζει να γράφει με τον βήτα τρόπο επειδή ο άλφα δεν του πηγαίνει.

Ο άλλος, αποφασίζει με τον δέλτα τρόπο, επειδή ο βήτα είναι τρε μπανάλ.

Για να μη σκοτωνόμαστε και να μη χωριζόμαστε, επειδή δεν έχουμε την κουλτούρα να συζητήσουμε και να συμφωνήσουμε και να αποδεχτούμε να ακολουθούμε αυτά που συμφωνήσαμε, αποδεχόμαστε να κάνει ο καθένας του κεφαλιού του.

Και ύστερα, όλοι μαθαίνουμε/διδάσκουμε/αποδεχόμαστε ότι «ο πελάτης έχει δίκιο» και μεταφράζουμε κατά τη δική του βούληση και όχι κατά την ασθενέστερη δική μας (αφού δεν υπάρχει η ουδέτερη, πλειοψηφικά έστω κοινώς αποδεκτή).

Και το επόμενο βήμα είναι και να γράφουμε τη γλώσσα μας όπως καπνίσει του καθενός. Γιατί όχι; Δεν είναι δημοκρατικό δικαίωμα του καθενός να γράφει όπως θέλει, να πουλάει όπου θέλει;

ΚΑΙΓΙΑΤΙΟΧΙΒΡΕΑ
ΔΕΛΦΕΣΤΑΕΘΝΙΚΑ
ΜΑΣΝΑΜΑΤΑΟΛΟ
ΙΚΑΤΙΘΑΒΡΟΥΜΕ
ΠΟΥΝΑΜΑΣΑΡΕΣΕ
ΙΓΙΑΝΑΔΕΙΧΝΟΥΜ
ΕΤΗΣΠΟΥΔΑΙΟΤΗ
ΤΑΚΑΙΤΗΔΙΑΦΟΡ
ΕΤΙΚΟΤΗΤΑΜΑΣ

Το βουστροφηδόν και η μεταγραφή σε γραμμική Β με δυσκολεύουν λίγο, αλλά πού θα μου πάνε...


----------



## sarant (Jan 17, 2012)

Τα πολυτονικά στη Lifo είναι προφανώς πατέντα του Georges LeNonce, που γράφει έτσι (και με βαρείες) στο ιστολόγιό του.

Συμφωνώ με όσα λέει ο Κώστας. 

Αυτό για τον Σαμαρά το είπαν στην εκπομπή; δεν την άκουσα όλην.


----------



## Costas (Jan 17, 2012)

Ναι, στην εκπομπή το είπε ο Χάρης, αρχή-αρχή.


----------



## sarant (Jan 18, 2012)

Ευχαριστώ...


----------

